# Actual International Job Opportunities for NREMT-P



## Milla3P (May 7, 2011)

I have been looking around for info on international opportunities for my NREMT-P.  Of course everyone wants to move somewhere beautiful.  UK, AU and NZ are always first choices for Americans; English language dominated, 1st world countries with a (generally)well educated population.  However, I understand (from reading several threads on this forum) that most (read: all) of these countries STRONGLY prefer a degree in Paramedicine over a certificate and that the general belief is that the NREMT is a joke, unless you want to go somewhere where things and people explode on a regular basis.

    What I'm want to know is are there places where the NREMT-P is actually welcomed?  I'm leaning towards the Caribbean mostly.  Caymens, JA, Coasta Rica, Belieze, the DR.  

    Can anybody point me in the right direction?  Links, contacts regarding reciprocity, ect?

Thanks,
Mike


----------

